# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  درجات الوان وطريقة الاستعمال ديرمكول كفر DERMACOL COVER

## حراير دبي

مرحبا خواتي....


الديرمكول كفر مثل ما هو معروف 2 في 1 يعني كريم اساس وخافي عيوب

يخفي اكثر عيوب البشره وتغطيته ثقيله






السعر : 40 درهم

طريقــــــــــــــــــــــة الاستعمــــــــــــــــــال :

================================

اول شي لازم تجهزين بشرتج زين وتحطين كريم مرطب للبشره

تاذين كمية قليله جدا على ظهر ايدج وتضيفين لها شويه من الكريم المرطب تخلطينهم مع بعض

وتوزعينهم على بشرتج كلها مع الرقبه على شكل نقاط

وتاخذين الاسفنجه الناعمه شويه مبلوله وتمسحين ويهج لين ما يتجانس الكريم ويختلط مع لون بشرتج



طريقة ثانيه : تخلطين كريم كفر مع كريم اساس سائل ويفضل من نفس الماركه
وتحطينه بنفس الطريقه السابقه لكن تكون الاسفنجه جافه مب مبلوله


وبعد ما توزعين كريم الاساس تاخين البودره المثبته من ديرماكول وتوزعينها على كامل الوجه والرفبه

وهي ممتازه لتثبيت المكياج وضد اللمعان وايضا ضد اللمس 

بعرض لكم صورتها في اخر الموضوع وهي متوفره بدجتين 1 و 2



درجــــــــــــــــــــــــات الالــــــــــــــــــوان :
=========================


211 انا ما افضل استخدامه ابدا لانه وايد فاتح

212 بيج فااااااااااتح جدا يفضل حق اللي بشرتها بيضا على وردي

217 مناسب حق ذوات البشره الحنطاويه الفاتحه

213 بيج وسط ممتاز حق النهار للبشره الحنطيه

215 بيج وسط يميل اكثر للوردي مناسب للبشره الحنطيه

214 برونزي حلو يخلط مع باقي الالوان للحصول على لون برونزي حلو

216 بيج مناسب للسمر ويخلط مع 214 حق ذوات البشره السمرا الغامقه
220 برونز اغمق شويه من 214

كيف تفرقين بين الاصلي والتقليد :
===================

التقليد منتشر جدا بسبب شهرة الديرمكول وزيادة الطلب عليه لانه معروف ومطلوب عالميا

وهذي الصور توضح الفرق انتبهي للعلامات الموجوه في الصوره وقارني بينها وبين الكريم اللي عندج عشان تتأكدين انه الاصلي









صورة البودرة المثبته من ديرمكول





85 درهم

وفي منها بودرة برونزيه مع لمعه برونز حلوه تعطي لون وحيويه وبنفس السعر

وهذي صورتها 



85 درهم

وهذي البودرة المضغوطه ويوجد منها 3 درجات



60 درهم

رقم 1 فاتحه ولونها قريب من رقم 217

رقم 2 وسط ولونها قريب من 213

رقم 3 ولونها قريب من 216 تناسب السمر


وهذا مرطب مع لمعه برونز للجسم بالفيتامينات 60 درهم



60 درهم

وفي منه مع لمعة ذهبيه
وهذا كريم اساس اليكسر لجميع انواع البشره وسعره 70 درهم

70 درهم
وهذا ايزي مات كريم اساس لصاحبات البشره الدهنيه او المختلطه



60 درهم
وخافي العيوب ماجيك كونسيلر



والسعر 75 درهم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## mooni

الغاليه متوفره عندج منتجات ديرماكول ولا لا؟؟
ويعطيج العافيه ع الموضوع ^_^

----------


## Al3NaN

كم سعره

----------


## حراير دبي

نعم متوفر عندي

الديرمكول كفر 40 درهم

البودرة المضغوطه 60 درهم (( عرض خاص لشهر رمضان ))

والبودرة المثبته 85 درهم



وكريم الاساس السائل اليكسر بالفيتامينات لكل انواع البشره بعد متوفر وسعره 70 درهم

وكريم اساس سائل ايزي مات للبشره الدهنيه 65 درهم

اي سؤال عن باقي المنتجات انا حاظره

----------


## كريستال

موفقه ..

----------


## buss-girl

موفقة الغاليه

 :Smile:

----------


## حراير دبي

تسلمون حبايبي ومشكورين

----------


## شكشوكة

مرحبا 00 بغيت اعرف ما في مندوبة تعرض هذي المنتجات في دبي ؟ مثل ما تعرفين المكياج صعب تشترينه بدون ما تجربينه

----------


## حراير دبي

الغاليه انا من دبي

لكن ما اقدر اعرض البضاعه

ما عندي محل وصعب اعرضها في البيت

والسموحه منج

----------


## BntZayed

اليوم بسير اشوف اذا اله عندي اصلي و لا لااااااااااا

و الله شكيت

----------


## قايد الريم

الغالية كريم اساس اليكسر... إييج بدرجة لونيه وحده

وبغيت اعرف طريقة الدفع والتوصيل أنا من العين

تحيااااااااااااتي

----------


## قايد الريم

الحمدلله 

الديرماكول مالي طلع أصلي ...

تسلمين الغالية على المعلومه

----------


## جروح قلبي

الحمدلله الديرماكول مالي طلع اصلي بس بخاطري باجي المنتجات محد يدري وين ممكن احصلهم بالكويت

----------


## حراير دبي

> اليوم بسير اشوف اذا اله عندي اصلي و لا لااااااااااا
> 
> و الله شكيت


اوكيه شوفي وخبرينا بالنتيجه

----------


## حراير دبي

> الغالية كريم اساس اليكسر... إييج بدرجة لونيه وحده
> 
> وبغيت اعرف طريقة الدفع والتوصيل أنا من العين
> 
> تحيااااااااااااتي


هلا حبيبتي اليكسر في منه درجات

لكن احلى درجه انا جربتها على نفسي وانا لوني بين الحنطي والابيض

يعني حنطيه فاتحه عشان جذيه كل اللي بعته من نفس الدرجه وكل اللي خذوه مدحوه

الدفع وقت الاستلام
طرشي رقمج والاسم وبطرش لج المندوب

وسعر التوصيل 15 درهم اما اذا منطقه بعيده ممكن 25

----------


## حراير دبي

> الحمدلله الديرماكول مالي طلع اصلي بس بخاطري باجي المنتجات محد يدري وين ممكن احصلهم بالكويت


زين الحمدالله

وانشالله بنات الكويت بخبرونج وين تنباع المنتجات الباقيه

----------


## حراير دبي

للطلب: ارسلي البيانات 
(الاسم + رقم الموبايل + المنطقه او الاماره)

اضيفي 15-20 درهم قيمة التوصيل (شركة ايلايت)

----------

